# Accident mortel pour une jeune policière



## TN2IC (10 Oct 2012)

LINK



> Par Mathieu Ferland | Agence QMI
> Une policière de la Sûreté du Québec (SQ), Katia Hadouchi, est morte tôt ce matin à la suite d'une sortie de route survenue hier soir à Saint-Ambroise-de-Kildare, dans Lanaudière.
> 
> La policière de 23 ans se trouvait seule dans son véhicule de patrouille lorsqu'elle a répondu à un appel d'urgence pour un cas de violence conjugale. Une fois parvenue dans le rang Kildare, vers 18h45, elle a perdu le contrôle de sa voiture.
> ...


----------

